# Marlin Novato 29er commuter



## Gunnar75 (Feb 15, 2011)

A group I do a lot of volunteer work for sent me a $400 sun and ski gift card yesterday as a surprise gift for my last 8 years of help! They knew I am an avid cyclist and bike commuter, perfect gift. 

While being a commuter a have really nice stuff to ride and all the cool gear. This may sound weird but I have everything I want (well that $400 could buy) so I am considering a 2011 Marlin Novato 29er urban bike.
www.marinbikes.com/2011/bike_specs.php?serialnum=1896"

Have any of you tried the urban/MTB/ slicks mounted type bike? My wife thinks it is dumb and she may be right, I just like different bikes to ride to work. My commuter is 35 round trip per day in some good hills but mostly neighborhood streets or back roads. Would this bike be a decent commuter or a pain in the rear. 

My other option is to replace my 05 MTB with a cheap but disc brake equipped mtb. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

Looks pretty bomber. 
Depending on the streets you ride, I prefer fatter slicks. I really like the schwalbe big apple or supermoto 2.35's for their "cushy" ride and they roll fast. 
What are you commuting on now?

I also like to have different hand positions for long rides like you are suggesting, so either a drop bar (which would require bar end shifters or some such) or add some bar ends, along with a rack.


----------

